# Moving to NYC!



## Iceman91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys! I am moving to NYC in 2 weeks for a new job. I know there are a few members in the city so it would be cool to meet up and talk about knives over a cold brew! Cheers!

Mike


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jun 17, 2013)

hey i'm down, i live in the east village and have weekends off.


----------



## Nasr (Jun 17, 2013)

im around 
LES 
congrats and good luck on the gig
if you need assistance pm me i'll do what I can


----------



## Iceman91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it. Some PM's will be in order once i get settled!


----------



## Nasr (Jun 18, 2013)

dont be shy


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2013)

The summer is the best (and worst) time to move into NYC. A lot of great outdoor activities going on (NY Philharmonic has two free outdoor concerts in Central Park, Macy's 4th of July fireworks display, Shakespeare in the Parks), but the heat and humidity tend towards the oppressive side especially in the subway.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 18, 2013)

I think there are quite a few of us New Yawkers. Welcome to the Big Apple. Say hi anytime.


----------



## Line cooked (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Iceman91 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Looking forward to the new experience!

Mike


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 19, 2013)

Just keep your wallet in your front pocket.


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 19, 2013)

Only close by in NJ, but welcome to the area. Maybe u can join us for the next east coast gathering. The last one was a blast.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Just keep your wallet in your front pocket.



lus1: And put a rubber band around it too. Anyway - enjoy yourself - it's a great town when you're young.


----------



## easy13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dont forget your knife roll in the back of a cab after a long shift of work. You aint gonna get it back.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the city!


----------



## Iceman91 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Mari! I will probably be spending a lot of time at Korin when I get out there!

Mike


----------

